# Lighting combo question for Peacocks



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I know, lighting questions are annoying :idea: :idea:

I have a standard twin tube fixture on my 55g. I need a lighting combo that will bring out the blues, yellows, reds, and oranges. You know, like the best of both worlds. The bulbs I have now just aren't cutting it. I have an actinic, a LifeGlo 2, and 2 daylight bulbs.

A. 2 daylight: Too yellowish, tank looks ugly, blues don't pop

B. 1 daylight x 1 LifeGlo: Too yellowish but brighter than A.

C. 1 daylight x 1 Actinic: Blues look good, Yellows not bad, orange looks terrible

D. 1 LifeGlo x 1 Actinic: Similar to C. but brighter.

I don't mind C and D but am interested to hear if any of the other Hagen bulbs might work better in my twin tube setup. I'm hoping that since I can have 2 bulbs I should be able to find a combo that brings out all the colors.

This is a list of the Hagen bulbs:

http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/gloreminder/glo.cfm

I am not familiar with the PowerGlo, AquaGlo, or FloraGlo. I don't want to have to buy one of each to test this out, nor do I care which promotes plants etc as I don't have any. I also used a 50/50 on a previous tank but have never used it in twin tube fashion. Any advice would be great!


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok an amendment to the question, maybe keep it simple.

The Sunlight is for the yellows.

Actinic for the blues.

Life Glo seems to be semi equal for all colors but more blues/yellows

What does the PowerGlo bring out?

AquaGlo?

FloraGlo?


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright today I went out and bought a PowerGlo, results to follow...

God I'm impatient :lol:


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

use (2) 50/50 bulbs.

a 50/50 bulb is white actenic and blue actenic and this will give a bright white affect to your tank and make all the blues really pop...


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Right now I have the PowerGlo x LifeGlo combo going. The blues don't stand out as much but all the other colors do. I will try the 50/50 bulb in with a PowerGlo and a LifeGlo and see how those work.

The tank also doesn't have a blue hue anymore which is good and bad. Looks more natural though so I think I'll stick with this for a while


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

I run powerglo on my moba front tank and it bring out a natural blue color for them. The lights seems to illuminate the tank if you will. Just a staight white light, not very much yellow.

I have used them since i have been into fronts and to me nothing else brings out there color. My peacoks look nice under that light also.


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

Im considering malawi/tang tank with some easy to grow plant like java, anubias, valliceras etc.

i got a 84L x 30W x 24Tall tank.
thinkin 4x54W 48" T5 bulbs.

leaning toward 2 x 6500K and 2 50/50? what should i do?


----------

